# Anyone catching em?



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone has been catching any since this coldfront came in?
Ive been out twice since the coldfront and havent had a bite. Been using Shad and minnows at Alum (Howard Rd.)and Hoover (Galena + twin bridges). Even back when it warmed up for those couple of weeks in march the bite has been super slow. Ive only managed 3 mudbellys so far out this spring. Also this time of year are Rivers or Resevoirs better for Channels?


----------



## Cat Man (Apr 9, 2007)

ive been fishing six times this spring and haven't caught one catfish so i know how you feel


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I'v been out about 6 time this year .I'v been fishing alum for the most .Fished hoover an got one.I try to fish the main lakes this time of year.I hope the sciota gets down soon.So far this year i have 4.


----------



## goombahs (Mar 26, 2007)

been to hoover twice oxbow crappies slow 2 channels by accident WE NEED A WARM UP


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

my girl caught a small channel while saugeye fishing @ Buckeye before it got cold again...


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

BEFORE the cold front, i WAS catching alot of small channels at Tappan Lake on cut shad and night crawlers, most of them 11-17 inches long...........no BIG fish but fun !!! then the cold front hit and ive been out 3 times and havent had a single bite !!!! its been terrible for me !!!  i have a catfish tournament this weekend on saturday on the Tuscarawas River in New Philadelphia, ill let you know how it goes for me and everyone else !!!


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

It sounds like its going to be a mess this weekend.Good luck


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have had pretty decent luck with the cats so far this year. I have been fishing Deer Creek Spillway most of the time. I have caught 6 on chicken liver ranging from 2 pounds up to my biggest of the year 8 lb. I caught 4 on nightcrawlers in the 3 pound range. I have had the most luck though with jigs and twister tails. The best color is a chartuese head with a black twister tail. I have caught probably 15 channels on that jig combo and a 10 lb. flathead about a month ago when we had the warmer weather. Slowly dragging it across the bottom. My dad has caught a few on minnows and goldfish, and he has caught 2 flatheads on jigs.

I agree though, the weather needs to warm up or at least get stable and stay stable. This cold, warm, hot, cold, is not good for the fishing.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Yea well thanks for your responses, now at least I know im not the only one suffering


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

been out probably around 15 times for cats and havent had too bad of luck... managed to land in the neighborhood of 40-50 channels, a flattie and a 11.2 lb blue... not too bad... but during the clark lake stocking of trout is where most of the channels came (10 inches max) and a ton of bullheads


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

been out prolly 7 times this year, and havent got a single bite yet. I hope it wrms up soon.


----------



## Mr. Snag (Oct 25, 2006)

Went to Hoover Friday 13. From 7-10:30pm a buddy and i caught three channel cats 16-18 in. in length. We were fishing the bottom with night crawlers in about 16ft of water. Tried Sunday in the early afternoon with shrimp and got nothing. We were fishing from the east side of the old Yankee street bridge at the mouth of the Big Walnut. The only access is through private property, otherwise i wouldn't tell you this. But the west side is public access from downtown Galena. Although, as of Friday a 15 ft section of the old road was flooded about knee high (i saw a few others on that side with pants wet up to the knee). Normally channel's are bountiful there. One fish was caught just at sundown, the others were caught after it had gotten dark. Hope this can help.


----------

